# [solved] app-portage/ufed und das neuste perl

## schmidicom

Seit dem Perl-Update heute spuckt ufed beim start eine Fehlermeldung aus:

```
Use of uninitialized value $file in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/share/ufed/Portage.pm line 717.
```

Da ich von perl noch weniger Ahnung habe als von python deshalb meine Frage: Grund zur Sorge?Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Feb 12, 2015 7:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du

```
perl-cleaner all
```

ausgeführt?

----------

## schmidicom

Ja, mach ich inzwischen immer wenn ein Perl-Update rein kommt.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Feb 11, 2015 3:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Welche Version von ufed hast du denn installiert? Wenn du auf stable bist, versuche mal die 0.91.

----------

## schmidicom

0.91 ist doch stable?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich dachte, 0.91 ist testing und 0.90_rc2-r1 ist stable. Kann ja sein, dass die 0.90_rc2-r1 nicht mit dem neuen perl klar kommt. Die 0.91 läuft bei mir.

----------

## schmidicom

Also ich habe ufed in Version 0.91 drauf und gemäß packages.gentoo.org ist das Stable.

----------

## musv

Sitz grad an einem anderen Rechner. Deswegen weiß ich nichts über die Versionen. Aber beim Update am Wochenende kam die Fehlermeldung bei mir ebenfalls. 

Zumindest nach meinen Beobachtungen konnte ich keine Einschränkungen in der Funktion erkennen. Die Flags wurden alle korrekt gesetzt / entfernt.

Der betroffene Rechner läuft bei mir auf ~amd64.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Da gibt es einen Bugreport zu. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist eine der gelesenen Dateien bei dir leer.

Ich habe da bereits eine Prüfung eingebaut. Wenn du magst, könntest du einmal die Live Version app-portage/ufed-9999 testen, ob ich die Fehlermeldung wirklich rausbekommen habe?

...ich sollte wirklich endlich Version 0.92 vorbereiten...

----------

## schmidicom

Habe gerade das live ebuild ausprobiert und dort ist die Meldung weg.

----------

## Yamakuzure

ufed-0.92 ist unterwegs. Mein Proxy-Maintainer schrieb mir, dass er versucht das noch diese Woche zu erledigen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

ufed-0.92 ist im Portage Baum. Das Problem sollte hierin gelöst sein.

----------

## schmidicom

Bei mir funktionierts, Danke.

----------

